# Another Developing Question



## Brundo (Nov 15, 2015)

So when developing black and white film can I develop two different films at once, say Kodak TriX 400 and Lomo Lady Grey 400? Or do I have to develop them separately?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 15, 2015)

You can, but one may not turn out the way you want it to.  Unless they both_ just happen_ to be able to be developed in the same developer at the same temperature for the same amount of time.


----------



## limr (Nov 15, 2015)

If they are the same ISO, it should be fine, though different films react to developer differently, so you may not get identical results in terms of contrast or grain, for example.

Different ISOs would call for different developing times and so you don't want to do a 400 and a 100 in the same tank.

And Lomo films are just rebranded films anyway. Don't know what Lady Grey is, but if it is TriX, you might be developing two of the same thing anyway! 

Edit: Did some checking and word on the street is that Lady Grey is rebranded Tmax.


----------



## Brundo (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks for all the info guys. I appreciate it.


----------

